# Spooky Stories



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I had that one when I was a kid ... probably cut it off the back of a cereal box. I don't remember anything about it, and I can't find anything referencing it in my music archives.

I'm going to have to search for this tonight.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Dinosaur1972 - thanks for your attention on this. Not sure what you were able to find, but I ended up finding it on YouTube! I then used a tool (http://www.youtube-mp3.org/) to covernt it to MP3, and their link is this:

http://www.youtube-mp3.org/get?video_id=t9ZWtelSOCU&h=45781ec781bb3d477194e6320c464281

Wow, after listening to it, it sure brought back memories! Short but very cool and spooky.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

All of those same stories can be found on Wade Denning "Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds" (Pickwick, SPC-5146, 1975)


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Halloweiner - sounds good but whereabouts is that one available? I'd love to hear more like it. thanks


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, Drac, could you pm me that, please?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Drac said:


> Hi Halloweiner - sounds good but whereabouts is that one available? I'd love to hear more like it. thanks


You can find it *HERE*


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

WHOOT! Thanks Halloweiner!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Where can I get some of Wade Denning's stories?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Click in my post of the word "HERE".


----------

